# Unusual Deep Vibrating/Purr Sounds



## taylorndean (Mar 18, 2014)

For the past few days I've been catching two of my three hedgehogs making this odd purring noise when they are angry. I've had hedgehogs for years, and it's nothing I've ever heard any of them make before. It's different than their hissing and clicking noises when they are mad, and I don't know exactly what it means? I'm attaching two videos of my hedgehog Kovu making this noise. It's softer than the rest of his noises in the video so it's easy to miss. Is it just another noise they make when they're grumpy or does it have a different purpose? (It wouldn't let me upload the videos directly to hedgehog central so I uploaded them to tinypic and attached their links)

http://tinypic.com/r/28vyafa/8

http://tinypic.com/r/zxwljc/8


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I cannot hear the noise on these speakers, but they can make a low level sound when upset. I typically refer to it is a low growl, or a low "eerrrr" and has a buzzing feel to it when they do it. Sometimes you don't even hear it, but you can feel it. When I've encountered it, it is usually with a hedgehog who is getting really tired of you messing with them.


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

its a growl =) always makes me smile.. they are growling trying to be scary


----------

